
U.S. hits Scotch whisky, Italian cheese, French wine with 25% tariffs - misiti3780
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wto-aircraft-drink-food/u-s-hits-scotch-whisky-italian-cheese-french-wine-with-25-tariffs-idUSKBN1WH2G7
======
Loranubi
Luckily it's not French cheese and Italian wine...

~~~
antiterra
Not so lucky, I think. Parmigiano Reggiano and Pecorino Romano are amazing
cheeses that are already relatively expensive.

------
heelix
Was at Total Wine today, and they were in the process of pulling French wine
off -- likely for repricing.

